# My Bengal Babies age 2 wks today!



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hope you like the piccies...









Hugh









Heff









Holly









Bridget









Kendra

www.whaface.co.uk/


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So cute and so diddy they have lovely markings. Bet your so pleased with your new babes.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww i want one *steals Kendra*


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol..  Kendra is the feistiest!
she is the smallest, & the noisiest when I pick her up and she batters the others to get to the 'bar'..


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> Lol..  Kendra is the feistiest!
> she is the smallest, & the noisiest when I pick her up and she batters the others to get to the 'bar'..


It's nice to see the smallest ones having a tussle with the bigger ones and winning! Lovely babies.........congratulations.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

They are so cute, 
My friends old queen use to use the loo! lol, i thought it was better then a tray 

Bet your over the moon


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Yes I'm thrilled with the little tykes..
They grow sooo fast..
I think I have more pictures of the kittens now than our kids!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely pics, they are beautiful.

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful babies M,love their names too,the smaller ones are like concentrated Persil...small but mighty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww very cute,,lovely markings,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, they are just gorgeous*


> Lol.. Kendra is the feistiest!


*Haha, just like the real Kenrda*


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely babies


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are the blobs... 17 big fat days old...
and a very contented mummy...
they all have theyre eyes open now.. and they walk like a 'cameleon' :lol:













































Hope you like... 

www.whaface.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Aww they are soooo cute


----------

